# What to do with Stock Rims?



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

So i recently got new rims and tires for my Brute. Wondering what everyone else did with their old stock ones? Thinking about maybe putting some paddle tires on or something like that.


----------



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

06BRUTEFORCE said:


> So i recently got new rims and tires for my Brute. Wondering what everyone else did with their old stock ones? Thinking about maybe putting some paddle tires on or something like that.



that sounds like a awesome idea..some nice trail riding tires on nice rims and then some mud tires on the stocks or vice versa..thats what i was going to do:agreed:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sometimes I sold them to make back a few bucks, someone is always looking for a set. Or like you, just put some cheap tires on them incase I needed to use the wheeler somewhere where the big laws would be in the way.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Sold 'em on Craigs List.


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

Mine are pretty beat up, so pretty sure selling them is not an option. I guess its always good to have a spare set around.


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

I sold mine back to the dealer... Mine never go home cause they just sit in the shed and take up space lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I just got a set when I bought my daughters 650i they will stay at the house as yu never know when they will come in handy.


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

They seem to get me more speed and exceleration so I use them when i trail ride with certain people. My buddy has a fuel injected king quad and unless i use stock tires and rims will smoke my 650i. But besides that i more than keep up with him and in some cases i will creep ahead of him on long runs. Even with my stock sized bighorn 2.0 on itp wheel seem to create some stain compared to the stockers. So will probably be buying a set of the lightest stockers i can find when these ware out.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm still using my stock rims... no need to waste moneys on fancy rims that will just get all beat up...

moneys is hard to come by these days...


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I got 2 sets in my way at the house


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

mine are on my foreman lol


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

im thinking about using my stock rear wheels and the worn out mudlights on them for a small firewood trailer


----------



## blackbluebrute (Feb 16, 2010)

I use mine in the winter for the speed so I can keep up with the snowmobiles
a little better


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

Interesting, well my rears both have plugs and are pretty much junk, so they are for sure getting thrown out. I guess the rest will sit by the stock wheels and tires off my truck, haha.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine are stacked-up outside the shop. Got a set of 14x8 SS112s and a set of 12x7 Douglas quatrosports so probably never use them again. Craig's list sounds like their future.


----------



## GODSMACK (Aug 7, 2010)

Old tires are great in the box of your truck to keep your bike from hitting/breaking your back window, as for the rims , I'm with gpinjason , the stocks are fine, you may want to beat on them someday, I would of never replaced mine had i not bent two after a wipeout."Chrome don't get you home" LOL!


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

I have a tool box to protect my rear window, and your right, a cracked rim out on the trail can lead to a bad day.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Paint them a cool color and mount some different tires on them. I have my 27" mudlites on mine then bought 25" ITP utility hole shots with ss108's. I barely use my mudlites anymore. The holeshots ride better and handle better.


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

weld a pole in the center an put up a portable basketball goal or maybe four tire swings from a tree or bury then halfway in the ground an line your driveway entrance or give your pet mastiff a play toy,the list goes on an on !!!


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

haha, ^ all great ideas


----------

